# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.6 2020 First Update

## mohamed73

**  **  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?* 
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple   systems with unique version token system users can use it for lifetime.     
  Code: *Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.6 
Added 
Unlimited Calculation for Alcatel Spreadtrum
Unlimited Calculation for Alcatel Modems
Xiaomi Updated Non-Auth Loaders Database
Xiaomi Updated Reset Efs in Edl/Sideload
Xiaomi Updated Imei Repair Method
Xiaomi Updated Imei Check
Qualcomm Skip Nv Write While Flashing
Qualcomm Fixed Generic Imei 2 Repair
Qualcomm Updated Qcn Patcher
Qualcomm Updated Qcn Factory Read/Write
Oppo A71 Protocol Bug Fixed*              *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
____________
Best Regards
AQUA Dongle Team

----------

